
Who will win in this riveting chess game of Math.random() vs. Math.random()? - Max_Horstmann
https://chessboardjs.com/examples#5002
======
gbacon
According to a Math.SE answer[0], such a game ends in a draw for about 85% of
games.

[0]:
[https://math.stackexchange.com/a/846750/34343](https://math.stackexchange.com/a/846750/34343)

------
arthurcolle
It randomly stopped without completing - is there some kind of timeout?

~~~
gbacon
The game may have become a draw due to insufficient material, _e.g._ , K-KB,
K-KN, and of course K-K. Chess also has a 50-move rule that results in a draw.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifty-
move_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifty-move_rule)

~~~
arthurcolle
This was probably it, didn't know of this rule. Effectively a real-world
"timeout" !

